# Lenguajes PLD



## fgcom (Mar 25, 2007)

Hola
Quisiera saber que lenguaje es mejor para programar PLDs: el ABEL o CUPL u otro que conozcan(VHDL??? no estoy seguro) . Para CUPL encontré un compilado WINCUPL sin embargo para ABEL no se donde descargarlo. Con todo, cual me aconsejan y dónde consigo un compilador para abel 
Chao gracias


----------



## miguelete (Abr 2, 2007)

Hola
A mi el VHDl me ha dado buenos resultados, el CUPL es algo complicado para mi. Un Editor de VHDL lo puedes encontrar en cualquier herramienta de diseño electronico como Orcad y ProtelDXP


----------



## fgcom (Abr 2, 2007)

HOLA

gracias. Voy a verlo en Orcad, el Protel no lo tengo


----------



## javierrbo (Ene 1, 2010)

yo he usado uno ya muy viejito pero que me ha funcionado bien llamado opal de national semiconductor , tambien he usado el cupl con wincupl.
pero me gustaria saber en que programa se usal ABEL ya que es del que mas informacion y ejemplos de codigo he conseguido, he intentado con unos programas que supustamente trabajan con este lenguaje (ABEL) uno de ellos es isp lever clasic de laticce, y otro es el ise web pack de xilins pero son programas muy pesados y ademas tienes que registrarte y creo que solo te dan licencia por 30 dias 

aver si alguien sabe de otro software en el que pueda usar ABEL


----------

